# New release af AMT T-Bird



## robster94gt (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey all,
Anybody pick up or build the new release of the AMT Thunderbird with the optional custom parts? I'd love to see it, or hear some opinions.
Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

As a mater of fact, I DID Rob,.....let me get some pictures together here for you here real quick..



Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

I would Imagine you have shopped around for this kit then mister, I picked mine up at Model Roundup my self along with a few other New releases, I Preordered it, and picked it up the day it came out as well, So now it just set on my shelf awaiting its time on the bench here for me, NOT SURE when that will be just yet,..But is sure does look like a great kit....Just one of the Meany.

So here are a few shot for you, First Sealed, Then Opened for Inspection, JUST NOW..




Ian


----------



## robster94gt (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey Ian, 
thanks for the preview. Looks nice. Any plans yet? Stock, custom, color?
Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

You know, This thing will take a verity of combinations I'm sure, the box Art shows a lavender shade more less, Nothing really fancy there, I think it may be a good idea to try and stay SOMEWERE close to that, Its not really the kind of car I like to build my self my friend, so there is a good chance I may not get to it for quite some time here, I picked it up for the most part TO COLLECT, but there will be lots of them to have for a while yet......

So I have lots of time to think about it here...lol.., IF YOU WONT THE KIT, I would consider A TRADE ?, I like kits I CANT FIND, or hard to get my hands on other then off the shelf stuff,.....If so, let me know..maybe we can work a deal..Other then that,...No problem showing it to you here, WE ARE ALL HERE TO HELP..




Ian


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Is this essentually the same kit from a few years ago? I have that one and it's really detailed!


----------



## robster94gt (Feb 5, 2009)

I might pick it up someday. Don't really have much to trade at the moment. I've got a batmobile re-re. an old amt movie enterprise. Shipping from here is pretty high, so trades are a little tough.

Madcap, did you build it?

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I have a few at home, but I haven't built any of them yet. I have just drooled over the parts!


----------

